#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: Σημειώσεις για 3d σχεδίαση στο archicad 15

## nostradamus

Ψαχνω για σημειώσεις για 3d σχεδίαση στο archicad 15.

----------


## Xάρης

Αφορά βέβαια την έκδοση 13 και όχι την 15, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.
Κοστίζει 49,50¤.

Στη βιβλιοθήκη του ΤΕΕ δεν βρήκα κάτι.
Στις βιβλιοθήκες όμως των πανεπιστημίων, όπου διδάσκεται (νομίζω στην αρχιτεκτονική του ΑΠΘ), θα βρεις κάτι.

Η Graphisoft θα βγάλει προσεχώς δωρεάν σημειώσεις. Δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

nostradamus

----------

